# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Granja de langostinos

## Victor martinez

Colegas 
Estamos buscando una granja de langostinos con planta de frió y envasado  que este en venta  
Gracias Victor Victorprmt@yahoo.comTemas similares: Alquilo Terreno para Granja - Lurin langostinos Artículo: España es el principal destino de langostinos peruanos con el 65% del total en primer bimestre Vendo Terreno para Granja Minag inició ferias populares de la granja a la olla con venta de carne de cerdo a S/. 6,50 el kilo

----------

